# Kioti 7320 electrical problems



## tripond04270 (9 mo ago)

Turn electrical switch to start nothing try again maybe it will start sometimes will take 5 attempts before starter will engage once it does start. It will almost immediately stall try to start it again a 50-50 whether it will work on first attempt after going through this a few times tractor will run as designed I'm guessing a safety switch somewhere but where? Also on occasions the hand throttle lever may take two times before it response


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
I suggest to clean/tighten all four(4) battery cable connections paying special attention to where negative battery cable attaches to tractor frame


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

How old is the tractor and about how many hours you have on it?


----------

